# 対象品



## SEA91

Hello.

How can I translate 対象品 into English?

This is from a manual for using a machine.

対象品：マスク


----------



## 810senior

Here is literal translation:
Covered goods(commodities) : surgical masks


----------



## frequency

I suspect that this says something you need. Or something you're targeting. You need surgical mask, and the writer is listing it here.
Depending on the context though, _Goods_ seems okay enough.  _Goods targeted_? _Object_? Hard to decide.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

I'd like to know more in detail of the context.
Could you write the previous four lines of the manual?

What the surgical mask is for actually?
Is the machine a vending machine that sells surgical masks?
What the mask actually means? Surgical masks or masks to hide the real face?


----------



## SEA91

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> I'd like to know more in detail of the context.
> Could you write the previous four lines of the manual?
> 
> What the surgical mask is for actually?
> Is the machine a vending machine that sells surgical masks?
> What the mask actually means? Surgical masks or masks to hide the real face?



I am not sure what kind of mask this is because the equipments have not arrived yet, actually.
But we need this manual before they arrive.
Anyway, I am going to attach part of the manual here so you can see the context.
This is a manual on how to perform peeling of metals off jigs, by electrolysis.


----------



## frequency

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> I'd like to know more in detail of the context.
> Could you write the previous four lines of the manual?


I agree! Sorry Doberman for hijacking your reply.

Ahh~~ the writer is talking about a mask. He's listeing a mask by using that way, and I and II are the explanations.
Personally I don't think you need that '対象品'.　どう思う？


----------



## SEA91

frequency said:


> I agree! Sorry Doberman for hijacking your reply.
> 
> Ahh~~ the writer is talking about a mask. He's listeing a mask by using that way, and I and II are the explanations.
> Personally I don't think you need that '対象品'.　どう思う？



I don't know if it is needed or not because below it, there is also 対商品 : 防着板
By the way, could this 対商品 be a spelling error?


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

What is B (and C, D), when A is 対象品：マスク?

The manual is originally written in Japanese, right?
Could you provide us with the original manual only, please?
It's very difficult to interpret because it intermingled English and Japanese.

What is the title of the manual?

I'm completely at a loss.


----------



## SEA91

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> What is B (and C, D), when A is 対象品：マスク?
> 
> The manual is originally written in Japanese, right?
> Could you provide us with the original manual only, please?
> It's very difficult to interpret because it intermingled English and Japanese.
> 
> What is the title of the manual?
> 
> I'm completely at a loss.



Oh yes, I totally took the wrong picture.
Ok, I will provide the full Japanese one.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

I still didn't get it.
I would like to know what the title of the manual is.
I'd like to know what the manual for.
I'd like to know the following context. I'd like to know the whole picture of the manual.
I'd like to know about C and D as well, if there are.

At least I know that either 対象品 or 対商品 has typo.

Maybe マスク is "a gas mask" or "a welding mask." Although I'm still confused.
What do you think?


----------



## frequency

Good. Take a look at the phrase above 対象品：マスク. It says 洗浄品投入準備.
So マスク and 防着板 are the 洗浄品, and the writer is listing them.
Personally I still think 対象品 is superfluous because it's enough understandable without it, but if you don't want to cut it, that's _the item to be washed_.

Yes that 対商品 is typo. (Cross-posted with Doberman)
マスク？何だろうね。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

日本人のみなさんは、このスレッドのマニュアルが何に関するマニュアルなのか大まかにでも推測できますか。
オリジナルポスターの方はある意味で非常に協力的であり、マニュアルのコピーを提示してくださいますが、断片的な部位のコピーであり、全く要領を得ないと私には思われ、フラストレーションがたまります。マニュアルのタイトルや、大まかな内容をオリジナルポスターの方に知らせてもらうように（上手な）英語で、質問して下さいませんか？
もしオリジナルポスターの方が、何に関するマニュアルなのかも知らないのであれば、英訳することなど土台無理だと思うのですが、何のために英訳されるのでしょうかね。語学の勉強のためではないと思うのですが。他の一連のスレッドと関連があったりするのでしょうか？？？

Anyway, going back to the original question,
*対象品＝Object*
This is a simple answer.


----------



## SEA91

Sorry guys, for not providing the full context.
This is a manual for a peeling process using electrolysis machine. We are peeling precious metals (mostly Au)  off jigs (electronic parts).
The name of the manual is 
陽極電解剥離設備マニュアル


----------



## SEA91

frequency said:


> Good. Take a look at the phrase above 対象品：マスク. It says 洗浄品投入準備.
> So マスク and 防着板 are the 洗浄品, and the writer is listing them.
> Personally I still think 対象品 is superfluous because it's enough understandable without it, but if you don't want to cut it, that's _the item to be washed_.
> 
> Yes that 対商品 is typo. (Cross-posted with Doberman)
> マスク？何だろうね。



Aha, that is it! Item to be washed makes sense! 
I am not sure what mask is but I am sure it is not a face mask. Maybe it is some type of mask that is used for the electrodes.


----------

